# feral pigeons



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Does anyone know where a person could hunt feral pigeons in Salt Lake or Utah County?


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

YES! 
just depends on what your 'hunting' them with...








see more: viewtopic.php?f=16&t=45542


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

blackbear said:


> YES!
> just depends on what your 'hunting' them with...
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!


----------

